# Samsung Tab S2 SM-T810 Bricked!! Help!!



## yeny (Dec 24, 2016)

My daughter messed up her tablet.. I've tried a lot. First, let me make the issue clear. The tablet is stuck on "recovery is not seandroid enforcing" error which shows the samsung logo and such. IT DOES NOT hard boot, meaning holding down the power +Vol up + home doesn't do anything. It doesn't even power off. I can get it into Odin mode though, by pressing Power + Vol down + home. I have downloaded the lastest version of Odin, and tried some stock frimware from" https://samsung-firmware.org/model/SM-T810/page/1", but it does not work, and also these take hours to download. It just says "failed". I've also trie adb which doesn't recognize my device. And samsung kies says my device isn't supported. What do i do???


----------

